# Designer Sunglasses...



## bella1342 (Jul 23, 2007)

If you could have, or have designer sunglasses... what brand would you/ have you picked?

I swore I would never buy any nice shades... because my son always gets a hold of my sunglasses, and they get scratched or lost..etc.

Well my sister (who has lots of gorgeous, expensive sunglasses) influenced me to buy a pair. Plus I drool when I see celebrities in awesome sunglasses... I love sunglasses.

So I bought not one, but TWO pair. LOL! I spent a fortune, but it's worth it.

I got a pair of Versace

these in black:







and I got Tom Ford "Whitney" in black too.






I will post pictures soon. So, what kind of sunglasses do y'all like?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Those are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome! Im in love with the 1st pair!!! and I know what you mean by scratching. The only brand that I buy from that are real glasses are CHanel, cuz I love them! But everything else I just buy fakes



glasses, no one can tell the difference, and replicas usually range anywhere from $10 to $20!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2007)

I love both!! I have a few designer sunglasses. I LOVE all my Kenneth Cole glasses, I have a Coach pair and a nice Gucci pair. There is a few that I want out now... A Juicy Couture, Burberry, and a Dior pair that I want.


----------



## Carly (Jul 30, 2007)

Chanel + Dior are my fave brands for designer glasses.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

No, I don't have the money



and have neither really looked around to see which I like but those you got are awesome. I love the first pair.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 30, 2007)

I just bought a pair of dior's too. they are oversized square ones. i think i'm exchanging them for the mid-sized ones. the oversized look a little too big for my face. i want a pair of chanel!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I don't have the money



and have neither really looked around to see which I like but those you got are awesome. I love the first pair. Try replicas....


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo awesome! Im in love with the 1st pair!!! and I know what you mean by scratching. The only brand that I buy from that are real glasses are CHanel, cuz I love them! But everything else I just buy fakes



glasses, no one can tell the difference, and replicas usually range anywhere from $10 to $20! where do you buy your chanel sunglasses? aren't they htf because it is difficult for stores to get a license to see them. i really want a pair.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 31, 2007)

ditto on the chanel and dior! I also like fendi


----------



## KatJ (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I'm the only girl left in the world who doesnt have a pair of big shades. And, I'm ashamed to say that they're starting to grow on me.


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2007)

I love the Tom Ford "Whitney" you got!!! All I ever buy are the cheappy ones on sale!! lol These are my favorite ones.... Cost me like $2.99!!!

Karren


----------



## margaritas (Nov 7, 2007)

I get Chloe's. There's this pair I really like but it's from quite long ago so I'm not sure if I could still buy it.


----------



## michixboo (Nov 7, 2007)

i baught a black pair of versaces that i absolutely feel in love with ;






but then my car was broken into &amp; they we're stolen.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 7, 2007)

When I was at the mall yesterday there was a pair by D&amp;G that i really liked. I don't have that kind of money to blow on sunglasses though.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where do you buy your chanel sunglasses? aren't they htf because it is difficult for stores to get a license to see them. i really want a pair.



I buy mine from SunHut at the mall. Also, I live near SouthCoast Plaza and they have a Chanel store as well as a Nordstroms and a Bloomingdales(SP) that carry them





Originally Posted by *michixboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i baught a black pair of versaces that i absolutely feel in love with ;
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v449/loca/1142-1.jpg
but then my car was broken into &amp; they we're stolen.




Oh no



They looked so good on you! I recentl ybought some similar to those. Im not sure, but I got the at SunHut on sale for $115, so maybe you can take a look and find some new ones?

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the Tom Ford "Whitney" you got!!! All I ever buy are the cheappy ones on sale!! lol These are my favorite ones.... Cost me like $2.99!!!
Karren

They look good on you



!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 7, 2007)

I would go with Coach or Chanel. Those are my 2 favorite ANYTHING!

If I could have ONLY one, I would say Coach


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a pair of Versace sunglasses as well! I love mine





They look like this:


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 7, 2007)

I have three pairs of Prescription Designer Sunglasses. Two are Black, one is Purple. The Purple is oval shaped as is one one of the Black pair, the other is round. I own about three dozen pairs of prescription non - lined bifocals. I have worn glasses since the age of twelve and I have always felt that the proper choice of eyewear can be a great fashion asset and can enhance a ladies looks and sex appeal*. Love - Beyonce - The Black Chick in Fabulous Specs. hehe *


----------



## mayyami (Nov 7, 2007)

awesome!

I think i'm going to invest in a pair. don't know about the oversized glasses though, the mid sized are ok.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 8, 2007)

I love love love sunglasses. I don't know how many pairs I have but I am addicted to them. I always buy the replicas because I am really bad about losing them.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 8, 2007)

i had a pair of Guccis that lived forever...i mean it... and then i cheated on them by buying a pair of burberry ones, and that same day, my gucci's fell in a lake to never be seen again. those burberry's never fit right either. i have a total filipino nose so they fell off my face all day. and then in less than a month the burberry's were stolen by a bunch of ecstatic raver kids at lovefest in san francisco. grrr. my next pair will be a pair of D&amp;G ones that fit well on my face. i wish i never cheated on my gucci's though. they were classic timeless big tortoise colored sunnies that looked good with every outfit.


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

My first pair of designer sunglasses were Prada. They were okay, not really my favorite now. Now, my favorite is my Versace pair. They're so cute. i love them =]

The next pair I want to get are these really cute Chanel ones. yayyy


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

i love sunglasses, however i always lose them/break them.. so i couldnt justify paying over $50 for a pair. but i love coach &amp; chanel ones.


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2007)

ive got a pair of gucci's that i love love love. LOVE. they were MADE to be mine. but id like a site for some good cheap replicas. anyone have one?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 18, 2007)

i love chanel and juicy


----------



## -KT- (Nov 18, 2007)

I bought these Coach Keri sunglasses, I love them to death. They were $168 but I had a 25% card so I got them for $120.


----------



## stonelove (Mar 10, 2008)

yes the Tom Ford Whitney sunglasses are definitely one of the most hottest pairs out there right now


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I was at the mall yesterday there was a pair by D&amp;G that i really liked. I don't have that kind of money to blow on sunglasses though. I just saw a pair of D&amp;G's at Pearl Vision this weekend that I REALLY wanted. They were $150, but I am trying to get all of my credit card bills in order.....I'm guessing they would be even more expensive with my prescription too..... Maybe I'll buy them for myself as a treat when I get caught up on my bills..


----------



## stonelove (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just saw a pair of D&amp;G's at Pearl Vision this weekend that I REALLY wanted. They were $150, but I am trying to get all of my credit card bills in order.....I'm guessing they would be even more expensive with my prescription too..... Maybe I'll buy them for myself as a treat when I get caught up on my bills.. I'll share a personal tip, I once found a vintage pair of Persol Ratti's at an opticians once, you know in those boxes they have where people can drop in their old glasses. You can usually get a pair for free if you ask nicely, and have them cleaned with an ultrasonic device which will them just as good as new.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 10, 2008)

I lvoe Dior and Chanel glasses but i usually just buy cheap knockoffs b/c I have to own a pair of sunglasses for longer than 6 months... i always break them or lose them


----------



## stonelove (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I lvoe Dior and Chanel glasses but i usually just buy cheap knockoffs b/c I have to own a pair of sunglasses for longer than 6 months... i always break them or lose them be careful abby, cheap knockoffs are bad for your eyes. Always try and get a pair with polarized lenses


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hhmm... this thread is making me think about what sunglasses to buy this year. I think I'm going for the Chanel's definitely. Maybe a pair of Gucci's too if I'm allowed.


----------



## CandyApple (Mar 14, 2008)

I just bought a gorgeous pair of sunglasses by Vivienne Westwood the other day, and they were on sale from $250 to $79!!!


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a pair of white chanel sun glasses with black camelias and I love them!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I live in Washington, so I don't really spend a lot on Sunglasses.

But I do have a thing of always wanting some.

So i'm thinking of investing into some.

Like these::::http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...51_1994_542728

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...51_1994_542728


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd rather spend my $$ on make up or bags. But I found a really cute mid-sized pair from Jones NewYork @ Ross for $10 ( I just googled them &amp; I see they can retail for around $80)! Woot! I rock! They're all black &amp; have a rounded rectangular shape. They're very glam. I love em


----------



## bCreative (Apr 14, 2008)

100% Dior and Chanel, and maybe some Gucci would be my top brand choices for glasses.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *stonelove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif be careful abby, cheap knockoffs are bad for your eyes. Always try and get a pair with polarized lenses I'm careful. Just b/c they aren't designer brand doesn't mean they aren't a good quality. I lose and break my glasses so quickly I prefer to spend my extra money on my coach/mac/ shoe addictions


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 14, 2008)

I never wear sunglasses but if I had to choose i'd say chanel


----------



## ModVampire (Apr 16, 2008)

My sunnies, Versace and Chanel.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *stonelove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif be careful abby, cheap knockoffs are bad for your eyes. Always try and get a pair with polarized lenses I had a pair of Dior's that had a very wrapped shape and they COMPLETELY distorted my vision!!! I had to return them after three days... AND I got them at an optometrist's... So even designer glasses will mess up your eyes.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 16, 2008)

I finally bought some new sunglasses, ended up with Armani Exchange. I'm in love with them, they fit better than any I have ever worn. got em for $10 at the PX at Redstone. And Alana, not to be left out, picked out a pair with Buzz Lightyear on them.


----------



## EverydayGlam (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a pair of prescription CKs and a pair of Gucci's. I don't wear the Gucci's that often, much to my hubby's dismay but, oh well. I bought a cheapy pair that I love (not knockoff, just no-name) for $5.99. I love the style of them so who cares...My hubby is disgusted. He is a designer sunglasses snob (he has Versace, Prada, Armani).


----------



## love2482 (Apr 23, 2008)

A friend gave me a pair of Dior sunglasses that looked fab on me, unfortunately, one of the screws that holds the arm to the glasses fell out, and I need to replace it. Where should I take them?


----------



## chayka (Apr 24, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Givenchy sunglasses. And I think this white trend Beauty &amp; Makeup | Passion for Sunglasses is very cool.

I am saving up to get the white ones


----------



## bulbul (Apr 24, 2008)

I always buy glasess that looks nice on me and not very costy.


----------

